# GUILD WARS startet nur im Fenstermodus



## Kampfmilch64 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir wieder GUILD WARS 1 installiert. Gestern lief alles einwandfrei. Heute will ich das Spiel starten und es startet einfach im Fenstermodus. Also gehe ich in die Optionen und will gucken was schief läuft. Hier will ich dann vom Fenstermodus auf Vollbild schalten. Nur leider ist mir das nicht möglich. Ich habe nur den Fenstermodus zur Auswahl.  Einfach so. Gestern lief alles noch supi.

Hat wer ne Lösung?

LG Milchi


----------

